# My dog is not starving



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Man, I get home, and ask why my dog looks so huge today. My mom turns to me and says well he found a whole pot of jambalaya (wtf really?) in the field. (She wasn't lying but I mean..of all things) She then goes on to tell me he possibly ate half a stick of butter on accident, and I am sure she fed him some table scraps from this evenings meal. I am just at a loss right now. My dog isn't fat, but he needs to stay trim. He gained a couple pounds lately ( I wonder why ) .__.

I made sure to cut his intake a little bit since I train with treats and we go to the dog park and play and then go walking on a trail but it is like so frustrating when I get home from one day and see that my dog ate a weeks worth of food. I also walked in my bedroom, looked at the shelf and saw that they bought some dingo rawhide (7 days worth one little bone a day) and guess what? It was empty. Brother got into it and fed them all to him. 

I just am so frustrated right now. My dog is not starving, my dog does not need a piece of food because you feel guilty because of ~~those eyes~~ my dog doesn't starve, he eats good food everyday... raw food! I don't want my dog overweight, what is the deal with some people feeling so guilty for not feeding everything they are eating. I know I get that way sometimes, but I do not constantly every single thing I eat let him have some. I told her not to feed the dog anything, not one single thing so I hope this stops ._____.

Anyone else have those problem people? :frusty:


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

O__O Seven days worth of rawhide?! At least they were little bones right? Since he is on a raw diet I would watch out for that hind end tonight - if you know what I mean...Jambalaya is usually full of spices and is of course, a completely cooked (and rich) dish! I'm sure he had a "field day" (lololol) Sorry, I couldn't help myself. But I hope he doesn't get a tummy ache.

I used to have the same problem with my mom feeding our dogs weird things, but the raw meals fixed that...I told her if she feeds them cooked food in the same sitting as their raw food they will explode with diarrhea and I refuse to pick it up. She believes me. Whether I believe that or not is an entirely different story...


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Maby I need to tell her this haha. Yea it was the little bones but still it made me so mad. I am sure he will loosen I mean lose it all tonight.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm sorry, did I read this wrong? Your dog found a whole pot of jambalaya in a field? That is by far one of the most random, weird things I've ever heard of! I'm picturing some poor Cajun lady searching high and low saying, "Now where did I put that pot of jambalaya? It was just here..."

I'm DYING here! 

Your poor puppy! Jambalaya can't be fun for him to ... uh... digest. I would maybe fast him for a day. 

And I would go with what Cave Paws said about the explosive diarrhea. That's kinda brilliant.:yo:


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

D: Poor pup! Yes, tell her this, it has worked for me with all the people who used to feed my dogs junk. Just refuse to pick up the mess the people forced your dog to make.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

He is 11 months old, am I able to fast him? Should I just feed one meal instead?


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I wouldn't think fasting him for the next 12-24 hours would hurt...I'd do it if he already ate that much...It would probably actually do more harm than good (this is just my personal speculation) if you fed him a raw meal after having all that junk in his tummy...I'd let him get it out of his system, watch his next poops, and once he has his next bowel movement check to see how it looks...If all is well, I'd feed a small meal. Maybe something with a little more bone.

edit: and just to be clear, even if I fed kibble I would fast in this circumstance...I'm not at all saying that cooked + raw = disaster...I just use that excuse.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Sounds good, I think I'll do that for sure. I will check his poop tomorrow... or perhaps at 3 AM when he runs through the window shades to tell me "MOM get the hell up it's BADDDD."


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

LOL. Poor baby, I hope that doesn't happen to him! good luck!!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> I'm sorry, did I read this wrong? Your dog found a whole pot of jambalaya in a field? That is by far one of the most random, weird things I've ever heard of! I'm picturing some poor Cajun lady searching high and low saying, "Now where did I put that pot of jambalaya? It was just here..."


LMAO!!!

I agree, fast him. He's going to have one upset belly tonight after that junk food binge! Aussies are hard to resist feeding.. I know from experience of having had two of them. My old Aussie Buster knew the neighborhood and knew who would come running out of their house to give him a pork chop when they saw us walking by. He knew how to work people everywhere we went and he ended up fat because of it despite getting a LOT of excercise every day. They just sit there with that big Aussie smile - not begging - just smiling until someone gives in!


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Hahaha YES.. that smile... and that look they give you. I mean nothing to him when a person with treats comes into the situation. Oh he will just politely sit there, and do 50 tricks for one treat for anyone. Aussies are hard to resist feeding you are absolutely correct!

It is going to be soo hard to fast him tomorrow but I will try my best!


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

And yes.. that jambalaya oh my gosh.. I have no clue who did that. There have been a few strays so maby that was their intentention.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Most people I meet out and about think my dog has some sort of allergies to food, all I have ever said is that I don't feed carbs. They then jump to their own conclusion and double check everything with me before they give it to her.

I would not worry about fasting for 24 hours at 11 month old, I have ended up doing it to my dog (same age) a couple of times, and when she is feeling picky she will sometimes only eat one days worth of food over three days, and so far I have had no adverse effects.

I am not sure on the spice thing though, I know becka loves spicy foods, and when I bring home cajan style ribs she goes mad for them, so far with no problems.

But your pup has such a sweet expression filled face I can easily see why people find it hard to resist


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Ugh, my cat would go over to the trailer park, come home and throw up on my floor. One time he came back with macaroni salad all over his face. It promptly ended up on my carpet.

Luckily my parents have not been giving my dog extra food, they do that with the cats (they have them trained... they sit on the chairs in the kitchen and burn holes into their heads until they feed them canned food).


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I do have the same problem with my 90 years old mom. She give them part of her food and they sit under the table to see what fell down. Last time, I told her that I was trying to detox them and if she feed anything else I will never see the results. Specially she knows about Cassie's Allergies. Even that I think she is slowing down doing it, she sometimes act like a child and forgot things.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Similar thing here, my grandma thinks my dogs are too thin, and she free-feeds hers kibble. 
I can't take my dogs over anymore because her dogs will have a panic attack and start begging if you take away their kibble for even a minute, and she wants my dogs to eat the kibble. That and the neighborhood is infested with fleas/ticks.


----------

